# Solve this scenerio! (Kind of Graphic)



## YouthCorps1 (Nov 13, 2008)

It's midnight, and you just got back with your coffee, and a 9-1-1 call comes in. It's a 9 year old girl who is calling for her 10 year old friend. They just ran into some trouble at a gas station. Her friend is shot and the caller is complaining of feeling really cold and weak. There are no adults around and the gas station is closed because it's not 24 hrs. Then her friend passes out. But you tell her to start doing compressions in a way she would understand. Then she falls to the ground, knocked down by the suspects. They have a weapon to her...and she speaks quietly to you and states her legs feel numb...after you ask if she is in danger any longer, you have an open line with some thumping in the background. Your EMD book is gone for updates. What might have happened and what would you do in this situation?<_<


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 13, 2008)

Police. 

thismessagebroughttoyoubycaptainobvious


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 13, 2008)

YouthCorps1 said:


> It's midnight, and you just got back with your coffee, and a 9-1-1 call comes in. It's a 9 year old girl who is calling for her 10 year old friend. They just ran into some trouble at a gas station. Her friend is shot and the caller is complaining of feeling really cold and weak. There are no adults around and the gas station is closed because it's not 24 hrs. Then her friend passes out. But you tell her to start doing compressions in a way she would understand. Then she falls to the ground, knocked down by the suspects. They have a weapon to her...and she speaks quietly to you and states her legs feel numb...after you ask if she is in danger any longer, you have an open line with some thumping in the background. Your EMD book is gone for updates. What might have happened and what would you do in this situation?<_<



ready....set....go!!!!!

the person shot is conciois alert and orientated, but you're going to have the fried do compressions??? brilliant! i never new half of cpr fixed ballistic trauma

what might have happend? well, the victims could have been raped and brutally murdered. what would i do? off the top om my head, put down the coffee and dispacth the police. seems the me they handle this sort of thing. you know, guns, body armor, tactical training. i know, thats a toughy.

my comrades will be along to rip this apart further.

cheers.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, I know we are both new here, but this was quite obvious. 

Please, before posting on a forum entitled EMTlife, where you will find a lot of EMTs, consider training as an EMT before posting scenarios for EMTs.
What is the FIRST theory taught with assesments? Even more basic then that, what is the FIRST theory taught in bystander CPR (which you clearly havent taken)
CHECK, call, care. CHECK THE SCENE FOR SAFETY! EMTs learn SCENE SAFETY. 

you are NO good to your patient if you are dead. the EMTs you dispatch are no good to the patient if they are dead. CALL THE POLICE! just like voting, do it early and often!


----------



## jrm818 (Nov 13, 2008)

So um..this is pretty dark.

Where did you come up with this scenario?  You sound pretty young - its worrisome that this is the sort of thing rattling around in your head.  You sound like you have gotten wayy too involved in this EMS youth corps thing and have a majorly perverted view of yourself as a hero.  What you describe is a fantasy you contrived to be able to be the hero to make a horrible situation better....I'm worried about your ability to separate fantasy from real life.

I'm creeped out enough to hope that someone (an adult) from your squad see this and is euqally concerned.

If anyone wants an argument against kiddo involvement in EMS, I'd say this is it.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you perform CPR on every patient that has a syncopal episode?  What ever happened to a good old fashioned sternum rub? :unsure: I don't think breaking ribs was what the instructors meant by "painful stimuli".


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Nov 14, 2008)

YouthCorps1 said:


> It's midnight, and you just got back with your coffee, and a 9-1-1 call comes in. It's a 9 year old girl who is calling for her 10 year old friend. They just ran into some trouble at a gas station. Her friend is shot and the caller is complaining of feeling really cold and weak. There are no adults around and the gas station is closed because it's not 24 hrs. Then her friend passes out. But you tell her to start doing compressions in a way she would understand. Then she falls to the ground, knocked down by the suspects. They have a weapon to her...and she speaks quietly to you and states her legs feel numb...after you ask if she is in danger any longer, you have an open line with some thumping in the background. Your EMD book is gone for updates. What might have happened and what would you do in this situation?<_<



Coming for your neighboring corp you might want to watch how you post espically something like this.....


----------



## firecoins (Nov 14, 2008)

Haverstraw Volunteer Ambulance Corp.  

Was there a call like this in Haverstraw that I missed?  

501 would send all their cars plus 201, 401, County and State PD would all be there.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 14, 2008)

Ruh roh... this could get interesting. *makes popcorn*


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 14, 2008)

:loads the cooler with chilled age appropriate beverages of choice:  Hey, NEPA, pass some of that popcorn this way...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 14, 2008)

*passes* Butter, Sapphyre?


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 14, 2008)

Of course, lots of butter!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, I will attempt  to be nice on this one because they are a kid. Here's the deal though until you know the correct answers its impossible to set up scenarios. As well, when setting up scenarios you need to make them realistic as much as possible and be medically and physiologically possible. 

I suggest to our new member is to set back and ask appropriate questions as a learning device instead of attempting to teach until they have the experience and education. 

This again displays why children should not be exposed or involved in direct EMS activities.


----------



## Scout (Nov 14, 2008)

>>


whats a youth core, how are they used, train, watched and so on


----------



## Sasha (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow... Ive never seen so much meanness on one thread.

Way to go guys.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 14, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> ready....set....go!!!!!
> 
> the person shot is conciois alert and orientated, but you're going to have the fried do compressions??? brilliant! i never new half of cpr fixed ballistic trauma



Well its stated that the friend passed out, isnt it?



> What ever happened to a good old fashioned sternum rub?  I don't think breaking ribs was what the instructors meant by "painful stimuli".



Explain how to check a pulse or sternal rub to a nine year old. Not easy over a phone.


----------



## Jon (Nov 14, 2008)

Time out.

Why is the duty EMS crew taking a 911 call? That should be left to the PSAP (that would be a Public Safety Answering Point)

Given that I can't fathom this being anywhere NEAR realistic, I'm just going to lock the thread now.


----------

